# Ich lerne Deutsch seit 5 Jahren



## Şafak

Guten Morgen,

Ich habe eine sehr dumme Frage, die mir ganz plötzlich eingefallen ist und worauf ich leider keine Antwort finden kann.
Soweit ich verstehe, werden zwei völlig unterschiedliche englische Sätze auf die gleiche Weise ins Deutsche übersetzt:

1) I've been learning German for 5 years = *Ich lerne Deutsch seit 5 Jahren*.
2) I've been learning German since I was five = *Ich lerne Deutsch seit 5 Jahren* (= Ich lerne Deutsch seit ich 5 Jahre alt war).

Das heißt, dass nur Kontext die beabsichtigte Bedeutung verdeutlicht.

Habe ich recht oder ich übersetzte die Sätze halt falsch?

Können Sie bitte mir damit unter die Arme greifen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Demiurg

Şafak said:


> 1) I've been learning German for 5 years = *Ich lerne Deutsch seit 5 Jahren*.
> 2) I've been learning German since I was five = *Ich lerne Deutsch seit 5 Jahren* (= Ich lerne Deutsch seit ich 5 Jahre alt war).



2) ist falsch.  Man könnte höchstens sagen:

_Ich lerne Deutsch seit dem Alter von 5 Jahren._

Aber das klingt etwas sperrig.


----------



## Şafak

Demiurg said:


> 2) ist falsch.  Man könnte höchstens sagen:
> 
> _Ich lerne Deutsch seit dem Alter von 5 Jahren._
> 
> Aber das klingt etwas sperrig.


Ah so! Das heißt, dass es fast unmöglich ist, solch einen Satz inkorrekt zu verstehen.

Was ich nicht in deiner Antwort (hoffentlich hast du nichts gegen meiner "Duzung") verstanden habe, ist ob "ich lerne Deutsch seit dem Alter von 5 Jahren" sperrig klingt oder man kann ausgerechnet diesen Satz sagen anstatt meines Vorschlages (warum würde man so etwas sperriges aussprechen?).

Vielen Dank.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> 2) ist falsch. Man könnte höchstens sagen:
> 
> _Ich lerne Deutsch seit dem Alter von 5 Jahren._



oder "Ich lerne seit  meinem 5. Lebensjahr Deutsch." / Ab meinem 5. Lebensjahr habe ich Deutsch gelernt." / "Im Alter von fünf (Jahren) habe ich mit Deutsch(lernen) angefangen."


----------



## Şafak

JClaudeK said:


> Im Alter von fünf habe ich mit Deutsch(lernen) angefangen.


Wäre es möglich "Alter von" wegzulassen?

_Im fünf habe ich mit Deutsch angefangen._


----------



## JClaudeK

Şafak said:


> Im fünf habe ich mit Deutsch angefangen.


*Mit* fünf habe ich mit Deutsch angefangen.


----------



## Şafak

JClaudeK said:


> *Mit* fünf habe ich mit Deutsch angefangen.


Ah, genau. Ich bin mir sicher, ich habe so was in der Art in Deutschland gehört. Vielen Dank.


----------



## bearded

Man könnte (vermutlich umgangssprachlich)  auch sagen: _Ich lerne Deutsch, seit ich fünf war._


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Man könnte (vermutlich umgangssprachlich) auch sagen: _Ich lerne Deutsch, seit ich fünf war._


Eher "_Ich lerne Deutsch, seit ich fünf_* bin*_." _
Oder (natürlich)
_Seit ich fünf bin, lerne ich Deutsch._


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Eher "_Ich lerne Deutsch, seit ich fünf_* bin*_." _


Auch wenn ich jetzt 40 bin?  Klingt etwas merkwürdig.  Ist ''seit ich fünf war'' falsch/unidiomatisch?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt 40 bin?


_So_* (*_Seit ich fünf *bin*) _würde ich es sagen.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Eher "_Ich lerne Deutsch, seit ich fünf_* bin*_." _


From my perspective this is the default way to phrase this idea. It's not even colloquial. The omission of "fünf (Jahre alt)" is very common and standard.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt 40 bin?         Klingt etwas merkwürdig.


"seit" umfasst ja einen_ Zeitraum, der von einem bestimmten Zeitpunk an  bis zur Gegenwart des Sprechers andauert._


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "seit" umfasst ja einen_ Zeitraum, der von einem bestimmten Zeitpunk an  bis zur Gegenwart des Sprechers andauert._


Ich dachte an ''seit 35 Jahren lerne ich Deutsch'' (angenommen, ich sei jetzt 40. Deutsch ist ja sehr schwer, und/oder ich bin etwas doof  ), und mir wäre ''seit ich 5 war'' irrtümlich natürlicher vorgekommen...
Frage: wäre ''_ich lernte Deutsch/ich habe Deutsch gelernt, seit ich 5 war_'' auch falsch? Da dürften die Verbzeiten besser kongruieren.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eher "_Ich lerne Deutsch, seit ich fünf_* bin*_."_
> 
> 
> 
> Auch wenn ich jetzt 40 bin?  Klingt etwas merkwürdig.  Ist ''seit ich fünf war'' falsch/unidiomatisch?
Click to expand...


Ich kann dich gut verstehen, ich stand nämlich vor dem umgekehrten Problem. "bin" erschien mir richtig aber unlogisch, "war" klang irgendwie seltsam. Deshalb habe ich erst mal abgewartet und nicht geantwortet.   

Aber anscheinend hat mein Gefühl mich nicht getrogen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> "bin" erschien mir richtig aber unlogisch, "war" klang irgendwie seltsam.


*Dr. Bopp* schreibt dazu:


> es heißt üblicherweise:
> Ich kann lesen, seit ich fünf Jahre alt bin.
> Das ist die am häufigsten vorkommende, gebräuchliche Ausdrucksweise, auch wenn sie bei genauerem Hinschauen und allzu „logischem“ Interpretieren aus dem Munde von Fünfundwanzig- oder Fünfundfünfzigjährigen etwas seltsam klingen mag. Man ist ja spätestens, wenn man sechs Jahre alt geworden ist, nicht mehr fünf. [...]
> Die gebräuchlichste und in der Regel problemlos verstandene Formulierung ist hier also _seit ich x Jahre alt bin_:
> _Seit ich vierzig Jahre alt bin, brauche ich eine Lesebrille.
> „Seit ich dreißig bin“, sagt die heute Neunundvierzigjährige, „hat mich das Publikum am Leben erhalten“.
> Ich arbeite im Filmbereich, seit ich zwanzig bin.
> Ich kann lesen, seit ich fünf Jahre alt bin._






bearded said:


> Frage: wäre ''_ich lernte Deutsch/ich habe Deutsch gelernt, seit ich 5 war_'' auch falsch?


Dr. Bopp:


> Möglich wäre _seit ich fünf Jahre alt war_ in einer Formulierung wie dieser:
> Ich konnte lesen, seit ich fünf Jahre alt war, *als* …*
> *'als' von mir hervorgehoben


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt 40 bin?  Klingt etwas merkwürdig.  Ist ''seit ich fünf war'' falsch/unidiomatisch?


Ich denke beides ist möglich. Dem liegen zwei unterschiedliche Interpretation zugrunde:

_...seit ich 5 bin = ...seit ich das Alter von 5 Jahren erreicht habe._
_...seit ich 5 war = ...seit der Zeit als ich 5 Jahre alt war._
Aber 1. ist die mit großem Abstand die vorherrschende Interpretation.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Eher "_Ich lerne Deutsch, seit ich fünf_* bin*_." _
> Oder (natürlich)
> _Seit ich fünf bin, lerne ich Deutsch._


Ich zweifle hier. Ich könnte das sagen, wenn ich fünf bin.
Aber ich bin 67, da passt es nicht. Zumindest nach meinem Sprachgefühl. Denn ich bin nicht mehr fünf, ich war fünf.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> ich stand nämlich vor dem umgekehrten Problem. "bin" erschien mir richtig aber unlogisch, "war" klang irgendwie seltsam.


Hier helfen die beiden Interpretation aus meinem vorigen Beitrag vielleicht auch: Der Ausdruck _seit ich 5 bin _hat ohne geeigneten Kontext eine gewissen semantische Unschärfe. Es kann bedeuten:

seit dem Zeitpunk der Vollendung meines 5. Lebensjahres und
seit einem nicht genauer bestimmten Zeitpunkt, an dem ich 5 Jahr alt war.
Die Konstruktion kommt in beiden Kontexten vor. Beispiele:

_Seit ich 18 bin, können mir meine Eltern nichts mehr vorschreiben_.
_Seit ich 30 bin, arbeite ich bei IBM_.
In 1. halte ich Präsenz für vollkommen logisch und zwingend.
In 2. kommt mir Präsens, ebenso wie Dir, _unlogisch_ vor, obwohl ich die Form mir auch hier vertraut ist und ich sie intuitiv wahrscheinlich verwenden würde.



Hutschi said:


> Ich zweifle hier. Ich könnte das sagen, wenn ich fünf bin.
> Aber ich bin 67, da passt es nicht. Zumindest nach meinem Sprachgefühl. Denn ich bin nicht mehr fünf, ich war fünf.


Das ist ebenfalls ein Beispiel für Bedeutung 2., wo es mir, wie gesagt, auch unlogisch vorkommt.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich denke beides ist möglich. Dem liegen zwei unterschiedliche Interpretation zugrunde:
> 
> _...seit ich 5 bin = ...seit ich das Alter von 5 Jahren erreicht habe. _
> _...seit ich 5 war = ...seit der Zeit als ich 5 Jahre alt war._
> Aber 1. ist die mit großem Abstand die vorherrschende Interpretation.


_Seit ich älter als xxx bin_  würde passen.

Ebenso:

_...seit ich 5 bin = ...seit ich das Alter von fünf Jahren erreicht habe. Ich bin fünf Jahre alt._
_Passen würde: Seit ich fünf gewesen bin. Ich bin jetzt Rentner._


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> _Seit ich älter als xxx bin_  würde passen.
> 
> Ebenso:
> 
> _...seit ich 5 bin = ...seit ich das Alter von fünf Jahren erreicht habe. Ich bin fünf Jahre alt._
> _Passen würde: Seit ich fünf gewesen bin. Ich bin jetzt Rentner._


Es tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht, was du sagen willst.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Seit ich 18 bin, können mir meine Eltern nichts mehr vorschreiben_.
> _Seit ich 30 bin, arbeite ich bei IBM_.


18 ist sozusagen ein Meilenstein. Hier kommt es mir  eher natürlich vor. (Seit ich die Rechte und Pflichten von Menschen habe, die das 18. Lebensjahr erreicht haben.)


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Es tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht, was du sagen willst.


Beispiel: Seit ich älter als vier Jahre bin ...
Der Übergang von vier zu fünf ist hier eine dauernde Statusänderung von jünger oder gleich vier zu älter als vier.
Es bedeutet: Seit Beginn des fünften Lebensjahres. Hier passt die Präsensform ohne logische Verrenkungen.


Seit ich fünf bin ... : Logisch passt das nur, ehe ich sechs bin.
In Spezialfällen könnte es auch allgemein passen, insbesondere, wenn fünf ein Meilenstein ist, also eine sehr besondere Bedeutung hat.

"Seit ich 65 bin" ... war früher identisch mit "Seit ich Rentner bin". (Heute ist es das nicht mehr.)

PS: Eventuell führt Analogie zum Ziel: Seit ich älter als vier Jahre bin ... = seit ich fünf bin ... -- deshalb aus "bin" wegen Analogie.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Beispiel: Seit ich älter als vier Jahre bin ...
> Der Übergang von vier zu fünf ist hier eine dauernde Statusänderung von jünger oder gleich vier zu älter als vier.
> Es bedeutet: Seit Beginn des fünften Lebensjahres. Hier passt die Präsensform ohne logische Verrenkungen.
> 
> 
> Seit ich fünf bin ... : Logisch passt das nur, ehe ich sechs bin.
> In spezielfällen könnte es auch allgemein passen, insbesondere, wenn fünf ein Meilenstein ist, also eine sehr besondere Bedeutung hat.
> 
> "Seit ich 65 bin" ... war früher identisch mit "Seit ich Rentner bin". (Heute ist es das nicht mehr.)


Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht. In #20 widersprichst du mir und in #22 stimmst du mir zu, sobald ich dafür, was ich gesagt habe, ein Beispiel gebe.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> 1. ist die mit großem Abstand die vorherrschende Interpretation.




Siehe hier: ( Altersangabe [Fragen zum Tempusgebrauch]   —   grammatikfragen.de )


> Beispiel 1: Ich spiele Klavier, seit ich sieben bin/war.
> Beispiel 2: Ich kenne ihn schon, seit ich sieben bin/war.
> [....]
> Wird im mit _seit_ eingeleiteten Temporalsatz das *Alter* einer Person angegeben, dann wird das *Verb überwiegend im Präsens* verwendet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treffer in Cosmas Iseit ich + Zahl + bin ca. 80 Treffer seit ich + Zahl + war ca. 17 Treffer seit er + Zahl + ist  ca. 41 Treffer seit er + Zahl + war  ca. 14 Treffer seit sie + Zahl ist ca. 32 Treffer seit sie + Zahl war ca. 10 Treffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Google**Cosmas II*seit ich sieben bin ca. 4.550 Treffer  ca. 16 Treffer seit ich sieben war ca. 2.020 Treffer  ca. 7 Treffer seit er sieben ist  ca. 753 Treffer  ca. 22 Treffer seit er sieben war ca. 544 Treffer  2 Treffer seit sie sieben ist ca. 3.510 Treffer  ca. 15 Treffer seit sie sieben war ca. 396 Treffer  ca. 2 Treffer


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> I think _war_ is correct. Using bin would mean you're still six.


Ich stelle fest, dass Du in der Zwischenzeit Deine Meinung teilweise geändert hast.
seit ich sechs Jahre alt bin/war?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ich stelle fest, dass Du in der Zwischenzeit Deine Meinung teilweise geändert hast.
> seit ich sechs Jahre alt bin/war?


Ja. Meine erste Reaktion nach war auch hier "Bin??? Das muss doch war heißen". Aber wenn ich mir die attestierte Sprachwirklichkeit anschaue und auch was ich sagen würde, wenn ich nicht versuche, es zuerst logisch zu analysieren, muss ich zugeben, dass Präsens hier normal ist.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> die attestierte Sprachwirklichkeit


In allen Sprachen gibt es Redewendungen, die zwar gängig , aber nicht 100%-ig logisch sind/erscheinen.  Könnte man behaupten, dass  ''seit ich fünf bin'' mit dazu gehört?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> zwar gängig , aber nicht 100%-ig logisch



So kann man es sagen.

Noch schnell das Fazit aus dem obigen Link


> *Fazit*:* Es zeigt sich also, dass das Ereignis/die Handlung/der Zustand aus einem mit *_seit_ eingeleiteten Temporalsatz nicht mehr aktuell zum Zeitpunkt des Hauptsatzes sein muss. Ist das Ereignis nicht mehr gleichzeitig, wird im Sprachgebrauch für den Nebensatz ein Vergangenheitstempus gewählt. Ist es jedoch weiterhin aktuell, fällt die Wahl auf das Präsens. Wird jedoch im Temporalsatz eine Altersangabe getroffen, dann *wird im Sprachgebrauch für den Nebensatz das Präsens präferiert*, sofern der Hauptsatz im Präsens steht. *Das gilt auch dann, wenn das angegebene Alter bereits überschritten wurde.                *


_"So ist es halt .... ."_ muss man hier sagen. 





bearded said:


> Man könnte [...]  auch sagen: Ich lerne Deutsch, seit ich fünf war.





bearded said:


> Frage: wäre ''_[....] ich habe Deutsch gelernt, seit ich 5 war_'' auch falsch? Da dürften die Verbzeiten besser kongruieren.


Ich lerne Deutsch, seit ich fünf war. 
Aber:
Ich habe Deutsch gelernt, seit ich fünf war.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht. In #20 widersprichst du mir und in #22 stimmst du mir zu, sobald ich dafür, was ich gesagt habe, ein Beispiel gebe.


Es ist ein einsames konkretes Beispiel, das der Regel widerspricht. Dann habe ich versucht zu verstehen, woran das liegt.
Es liegt daran, dass semantisch "seit ich 18 bin" bedeutet: "Seit ich erwachsen bin".
Hier könnte eine Analogie wirken.
Es gibt Redensarten, die eigentlich semantisch und syntaktisch falsch sind, aber eingebürgert.

Bei "Seit ich fünf bin" sehe ich einfach die Ausnahmeregel nicht. Je öfter ich es aber schreibe, desto vertrauter scheint es zu werden.

---
Ich habe in #22 versucht, nicht den Gegensatz hervorzuheben, sondern das Gemeinsame zu finden.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es ist ein einsames konkretes Beispiel, das der Regel widerspricht.


Es ist überhaupt nicht "einsam". Es ist genau das Paradigma, das ich hier als 1. beschrieben habe:


berndf said:


> Ich denke beides ist möglich. Dem liegen zwei unterschiedliche Interpretation zugrunde:
> 
> _...seit ich 5 bin = ...seit ich das Alter von 5 Jahren erreicht habe._
> _...seit ich 5 war = ...seit der Zeit als ich 5 Jahre alt war._
> Aber 1. ist die mit großem Abstand die vorherrschende Interpretation.


----------



## Hutschi

Können wir uns nicht so verständigen, dass es Zeichen der Sprachentwicklung ist, dass wir es hier zwar unterschiedlich sehen, ich aber schon stärker eingelenkt habe?
Für mich klingt es halt nur in Ausnahmefällen natürlich. 

Aber: Der Gewöhnungsprozess geht schnell.


----------

